# There hear....the red worms



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep got em in one of my tanks 

So far just one female guppy has them, but I also have babies in there, pygmy cories, 1 apple snail, 1 chocolate pleco, and various tetras, im not sure how meds will effect them all.


Does anyone know if Charles still sells the meds and this website is still going?

Treating Your water with Levamisole

Thank you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Charles is still in business ,although he visits less.He certainly would know if your "additional" stock is safe with meds or what to do with them.Definately get in touch with him ASAP,as the treatment is a long process and the sooner you start the better off you and your fish will be.Try to give him a PM as it should hit his E mail alert also.
Good luck,the worm is brutal!


----------



## zero112011 (Jun 24, 2013)

thank you for the reply (i cant seem to log into my account so ive made another)

To update, im waiting on the arrival of the meds, but one rummy nose has already perished 

i need to do a water change in the tank but im worried about the cross contamination of the siphon and buckets.

is his username simply Charles?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

His username is inkmaker


----------



## zero112011 (Jun 24, 2013)

thank you 


going to take all the decor out boil and dry and empty 90% of the water in prop for the treatments arrival....fingers crossed they make it, so upset by this


----------

